# other stores like Lehman's?



## jenoline (Nov 25, 2001)

Does anyone know of other stores like http://www.lehmans.com/ ?

Thanks!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

:


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

no help here, but it is really interesting!


----------



## lightheart (Jul 2, 2005)

what about real goods http://www.realgoods.com/


----------

